
Ask HN: As the first developer, how to prepare for new ones - casper345
I am the first software developer hire for my company and just graduated college - they have been using contracts before. I am trying to produce the best product as fast as possible but my code to be honest is trash. Not DRY, no testing. But I have been reading a lot on having a great infrastructure and how to do code reviews. The bosses have talked about hiring more devs but still, I am worried how to &quot;managed&#x2F;work&quot; with them. Any tips from your own experience?
======
muzani
I think every coder does their own lane. One front end, one back end, one
Android, one infra, one UI/UX, and so on.

The second hire in a lane is usually a manager-tester-QA, whose primary role
is communicating with the other lanes. Communication is awfully distracting
and time consuming, but often a bottleneck as well.

Also most code starts off a bit hacky. That's the way it should be. It gets
refactored once it's confirmed that the feature is needed.

~~~
casper345
> Also most code starts off a bit hacky. That's the way it should be. It gets
> refactored once it's confirmed that the feature is needed.

I def think this is good, sometimes I just worry after hearing horror stories
of dev teams literally doing a year of refactoring code for bad implementation
in the beginning or problems with scalability in the future which leads to
delays. But I guess that is just the natural progression of a product and
needs to be faced then and not now. Also that means when we do face that
issue, we passed the first obstacle - our product/feature is wanted by the
user

------
rahimnathwani
Don't wait until the new engineers are hired. By then it could be too late.
Get involved in hiring and help your employer hire one or more good senior
engineers who want to improve the quality of the code base and of the team.

